
Google Integrated Meet into Gmail - ProZsolt
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2020/04/meet-in-gmail.html
======
ProZsolt
I just got a notification that I can call people from my personal Gmail
account. I thought Meet is Gsuite only and Duo(which I use frequently) is for
personal use. Which made complete sense, but now they again competing with
themself. Given Google track record I'm not surprised.

